# another polaris.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

a 2000 polaris trail boss 325. looks good and idk how it runs. for 1000 is that a good deal???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Depends on if its running... If it dont run I wouldnt give more than a couple 100 $ for it... even if it ran great I dunno that I'd drop $1000 on it... Maybe $800? haha.. Check KBB and see if it gives a ballpark price.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok .. 2001 Polaris Trail Boss 325 .. Four stroke or Two Stroke 

If it is 4 Stroke i would not pay anymore than 1000
Just becuase of its age 

If it is 2stroke i would not pay more than 700 
Reason why is you dont know what the maintained life of it was or is .. Same goes for the 4 stroke model . 


If it is a 4 stroke buy it . But post a pic . and i can give u some better tips .


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

It's deffo a four stroke, the only motor they had in that time frame that was two stroke was the 400 liquid cooled. Oops and a 250 air colled. I've not heard too many good things about the early Polaris four strokes.

Good luck!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wyo58 said:


> . I've not heard too many good things about the early Polaris four strokes.
> 
> Good luck!


Really? My 2000 Scrambler 500 ran great! And that was buying it 3rd hand last year and riding it for a year. lol


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Haaaaaa I stand corrected yes that was a goooood motor!


----------



## prairieforce (Mar 26, 2011)

I always heard the 325 didn't have a lot of power,but I'm guessing thats not why your buying it.Just a simple trail machine. That price does seem a little on the high side.


----------

